# The replica of the Caproni CA.3 Has Flown



## Warbirds News (Apr 16, 2014)

Well.. let's say that they did a very very very long hop...so Italian authorities won't get worry 

The Caproni CA.3 Has Flown | Warbirds News


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 16, 2014)

That is just fricken awesome!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 16, 2014)

Cool!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 16, 2014)

8)


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 17, 2014)

Amazing stuff...


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 17, 2014)

Very cool!


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 19, 2014)

Nice!


----------

